# Sen Burris LIED



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Governor's Brother Asked Burris for Cash*

*By JOHN O'CONNOR*
, 
*AP*
posted: *12 HOURS 13 MINUTES AGO*
comments: *311*
filed under: *Political News*


**PrintShare
Text Size*AAA*



SPRINGFIELD, Ill. (Feb. 14) - Raising fresh questions about his appointment to Congress, Sen. Roland Burris admitted in a document released Saturday that former Gov. Rod Blagojevich's brother asked him for campaign fundraising help before the governor named Burris as Illinois' junior senator.
The disclosure reflects a major omission from Burris' testimony in January when an Illinois House impeachment committee specifically asked if he had ever spoken to Robert Blagojevich or other aides to the now-deposed governor about the Senate seat vacated by Barack Obama.
Skip over this content http://news.aol.com/article/illinois-governor-blagojevishs-brother/343635

*What a fucking surprise*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im shocked...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

yawn.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahaha, more mud on the saintly Democrats faces!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

So what do we think will happen to this piece of crap? Will they remove him from the senate seat that he bought?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

nothing!!!! and no


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I bet Obama will pardon Blagojab!tch.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sen. Roland Burris, D-Ill., faces Republican demands to step down after admitting that the brother of disgraced former Illinois Gov. Rod Blagojevich had asked him for help with campaign fundraising. The new information contradicts Burris' testimony before a state House impeachment panel in January, but he insists he did nothing wrong.
http://news.aol.com/?feature=343635


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> The new information contradicts Burris' testimony before a state House impeachment panel in January, but he insists he did nothing wrong.
> [URL="http://news.aol.com/?feature=343635"]http://news.aol.com/?feature=343635


Isnt that called perjury.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Isnt that called perjury.


Only if one is a "Republican"...if one is a Democrat, it's all good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Does this really surprise anyone?


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Does this really surprise anyone?


No; neither does it surprise me that the admission occurred _after_ the vote for the Spending Bill was cast.

But hey--I'm just cynical.:ermm:


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome to the "New World Order".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Did Roland Burris Lie While Under Oath?*

Did this fine specimen of Chicago Democratic Machine Politics commit perjury? Is he just another criminal? Can anyone succeed in Illinois Democratic politics without being a total political whore and criminal?

Senator Burris, please step forward and spill your guts!

It looks like we have one more, close confidant that can tell us about *Barack Obama's* corruption activities. Will Obama be able to keep the bones in his closet quiet? Will Obama be the first US President jailed? Stay tuned folks, the fun is just beginning!


----------

